# Damasko‘s answer to the limited availability of ETA 2824/2836 movements = A26



## StufflerMike

Some days ago WUS member daffie asked why

„just about all Damasko DA models are not available at the moment from Damasko website. Could this have something to do with ETA movement sales issue?"

My answer was:

„Lockdown repercussions. Swatch Group on short-time work. All manufacturers are facing problem.

The world is in a difficult situation in the time of Corona, said CEO Nick Hayek at the annual media conference broadcast on the Internet. But he also said that it was a temporary situation that Will be overcome at a given time.

Swatch had to react quickly to the worsening crisis, said Hayek. The production of watches and components is also affected. Working hours have been reduced and certain parts of the production have been temporarily closed, explained heaf of controlling, Peter Steiger. One problem is that cross-border commuters from France or Italy are only getting more or more difficult to get to their jobs in Switzerland.

The Swatch Group has introduced short-time work in its plants, offices and shops. Currently, more than 40% of the approximately 17,000 employees in Switzerland are on short-time work. However, the figures might rise up to 70%, said Steiger. That is just under 12,000 people. All watch brands in the group are affected."

Today I got permission to tell you some exiting news. But one after another.

We all know that the Swatch Group Battles with COMCO over ETA movement sales and we all know about the uncertainty whether Sellita really will be able to compete with ETA in an open market for mechanical watch movements.
The current situation is characterized by the fact that eta movements are scarce or not available at all. But anyway, this situation has been evident for a long time and so Damasko started working on his own three hand movement some time ago.










Konrad Damasko's far-sightedness could now pay off. While Damasko equipped all their DA models with the tried and tested ETA 2836, they have been working hard to develop their own new three hand movement.

On the green lawn there was drafting, staggering, discarding and ultimately Damasko is now ready to present their new movement to the public in the second half of 2020. The first movements have materialized and are currently in the test phase.

The name of the new movement is rather banal: A26. A stands for „automatic" and the 26 stands for the diameter of the movement. The A26 will be available with date or day/date indication.

Damasko decided to mark all DA models as „currently not available" due to the current unavailability of 2836 movements which is due to the general shortage (some 2836 are still in stock though), short-time work at Swatch Group and other lockdown repercussions. Currently Damasko is not on short-time work and has not yet been.

That's why the date for the presentation of the new Damasko A26 movement is given as "2nd half of 2020". A concrete release date has not yet been considered; too many uncertainty factors.

One is for sure though: Sooner or later we will see the next Damasko in-house movement.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Interesting and exciting news for Damasko and their fans. Based on the context of your post these new movements would be going in DAxx models later this year, and all others requiring 3 hand movements I would presume? That'd be great, but one concern though would be price increases. Thoughts?


----------



## StufflerMike

Rice and Gravy said:


> Interesting and exciting news for Damasko and their fans. Based on the context of your post these new movements would be going in DAxx models later this year, and all others requiring 3 hand movements I would presume? That'd be great, but one concern though would be price increases. Thoughts?


Well, I am willing to pay the premium for a German watch. You can't rely on the goodwill of ETA or Sellita. The question whether other German manufacturers might be interested in a Damasko movement remains unanswered at the moment. A lot of interest may of course have impact on pricing. And yes, the A26 would be going in DAxx models later this year. There are no plans to replace the A35 in the DKxx models by the A 26.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Yes, they are smart to get away from relying on the whole ETA situation to get sorted. No sense being held hostage further when they can position themselves to keep producing their models and possibly offer to others in Germany as well. My issue is not paying a premium for a German watch, but paying a further premium for that watch to have a German in-house movement, like in the case of the DKxx and being 3 times the cost. Even if the increase is two-fold it makes the DA series a lot less appealing in terms of value in my opinion. Hopefully the A26 does not add too much cost to the DA line is what I am getting at.


----------



## GreatScott

2 thoughts:

Will parts be interchange, or will we be stuck sending back to Germany for service?

Will there be upgrades versus ETA such as silicon to make it a good value proposition? I believe Damasko only makes silicon so anything else would be sourced elsewhere and we would be still in the same predicament.

Either way, this is a big step and a congratulations is in order for Damasko.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## The watch knob

In the Worn and Wound video they show and discuss which parts of the in-house movements were, at that time, sourced from outside their plant (jewels, hairsprings) and which parts they fabricated themselves. Those things may change some - but they are transforming themselves into an integrated manufacturer of watches, which is pretty darn cool if you ask me. However, I'm glad I have a DA that cost $1,200US as the next generation has to be at least twice that amount...


----------



## mythless

Interesting, I would be curious if the design would be completely from scratch or based off a current or previous movement.


----------



## tiktiktiktik

Like others have mentioned, it will be interesting to see where this goes.

On one hand I am a fan of damasko for the technology and care they put into their watches - so a new in house movement is another plus for their lineup. Which is great.
But on the other hand it will definitely bump up their price and make them a little less accessible. The DA series seems like such an amazing value proposition at the moment, especially in competition with Sinn etc. So it will be interesting to see how this changes.

Also does this put the DK series in a strange position? I gather the new movement wont be as advanced as the A35/H35 but having an in house movement in general is a lot of what attracts me to the DK line. I wonder how this will change things.

Time will tell. Its exciting news either way!


----------



## JayR278

stuffler said:


> Some days ago WUS member daffie asked why
> 
> „just about all Damasko DA models are not available at the moment from Damasko website. Could this have something to do with ETA movement sales issue?"
> 
> My answer was:
> 
> „Lockdown repercussions. Swatch Group on short-time work. All manufacturers are facing problem.
> 
> The world is in a difficult situation in the time of Corona, said CEO Nick Hayek at the annual media conference broadcast on the Internet. But he also said that it was a temporary situation that Will be overcome at a given time.
> 
> Swatch had to react quickly to the worsening crisis, said Hayek. The production of watches and components is also affected. Working hours have been reduced and certain parts of the production have been temporarily closed, explained heaf of controlling, Peter Steiger. One problem is that cross-border commuters from France or Italy are only getting more or more difficult to get to their jobs in Switzerland.
> 
> The Swatch Group has introduced short-time work in its plants, offices and shops. Currently, more than 40% of the approximately 17,000 employees in Switzerland are on short-time work. However, the figures might rise up to 70%, said Steiger. That is just under 12,000 people. All watch brands in the group are affected."
> 
> Today I got permission to tell you some exiting news. But one after another.
> 
> We all know that the Swatch Group Battles with COMCO over ETA movement sales and we all know about the uncertainty whether Sellita really will be able to compete with ETA in an open market for mechanical watch movements.
> The current situation is characterized by the fact that eta movements are scarce or not available at all. But anyway, this situation has been evident for a long time and so Damasko started working on his own three hand movement some time ago.
> 
> View attachment 15076415
> 
> 
> Konrad Damasko's far-sightedness could now pay off. While Damasko equipped all their DA models with the tried and tested ETA 2836, they have been working hard to develop their own new three hand movement.
> 
> On the green lawn there was drafting, staggering, discarding and ultimately Damasko is now ready to present their new movement to the public in the second half of 2020. The first movements have materialized and are currently in the test phase.
> 
> The name of the new movement is rather banal: A26. A stands for „automatic" and the 26 stands for the diameter of the movement. The A26 will be available with date or day/date indication.
> 
> Damasko decided to mark all DA models as „currently not available" due to the current unavailability of 2836 movements which is due to the general shortage (some 2836 are still in stock though), short-time work at Swatch Group and other lockdown repercussions. Currently Damasko is not on short-time work and has not yet been.
> 
> That's why the date for the presentation of the new Damasko A26 movement is given as "2nd half of 2020". A concrete release date has not yet been considered; too many uncertainty factors.
> 
> One is for sure though: Sooner or later we will see the next Damasko in-house movement.


Will the A36 movement have not as premium components than the A35 to keep the price of the models equipped with it at the level it previously was or will the price increase to around that of A35 models, has damasko told you yet? I am excited either way to see what happens, I love damaskos in house movements and can't wait to see what the A36 looks like! Thank you for bringing this to our attention.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## faiz

Wow this is really cool!
Really interested to see how this develops but excited that Damasko is taking this step. 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

Cool, can someone please post a photo of the A26 movement?


----------



## StufflerMike

lvt said:


> Cool, can someone please post a photo of the A26 movement?


Not yet, you can't expect a photo right now when the launch is 2nd half of 2020. I will get pics for WatchUSeek when it's time.


----------



## Julien Portside

Damasko is one of the underrated brand which it worth to know 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

stuffler said:


> Not yet, you can't expect a photo right now when the launch is 2nd half of 2020. I will get pics for WatchUSeek when it's time.


Thanks, no wonder why my search returns nothing about it.


----------



## StufflerMike

lvt said:


> Thanks, no wonder why my search returns nothing about it.


Btw: The pic I attached to my post shows Konrad Damasko at the Watchtime Düsseldorf event last year inspecting a movement. This movement isn't the A26 but it is another movement which has been developed in Barbing. Theoretically ready for a series production, however, there is currently no real need for this movement. But it is in the drawer, just in case of someone approaches Damasko and just need exactly this movement.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I'm looking forward to more details and pictures. Also hoping at some point Konrad will share his thoughts on any impact to pricing.


----------



## benny

Thanks for the news update, I'm holding out for a hand wound white dial chrono...


----------



## The watch knob

benny said:


> Thanks for the news update, I'm holding out for a hand wound white dial chrono...


With a central minute counter! It would be the first of it's kind, ever, I believe...


----------



## StufflerMike

benny said:


> Thanks for the news update, I'm holding out for a hand wound white dial chrono...


Not in the pipeline, sorry.


----------



## MikeVG

Does this new Damasko movement also replace the ETA 2824 in the DS30 line?


----------



## StufflerMike

MikeVG said:


> Does this new Damasko movement also replace the ETA 2824 in the DS30 line?


Until now Damasko has no difficulties to source 2824 and 7750 movements. For the time being the answer to your question is no.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Duplicate


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Edited-

I guess not, but the title of the thread sure seems to imply that 2824 would be replaced too.

Thanks for the clarification on that above. 


Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg H.

Maybe buying now with available stock is in order to avoid paying much more in the near future.


----------



## Genuishevitz

Forgive my inexperience here, but are watch movements like car engines in that it is usually best not to get the very first model? Is this new in house movement likely to require a great deal more maintenance than a comparable ETA? If so, and assuming servicing will have to be done in Germany, it might be time to pick up an ETA DA before all the prices balloon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

Genuishevitz said:


> Forgive my inexperience here, but are watch movements like car engines in that it is usually best not to get the very first model? Is this new in house movement likely to require a great deal more maintenance than a comparable ETA? If so, and assuming servicing will have to be done in Germany, it might be time to pick up an ETA DA before all the prices balloon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The first model can become collectible, though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harryst

Genuishevitz said:


> are watch movements like car engines in that it is usually best not to get the very first model?


Yes - new movements are more likely to have problems than old ones. MANY examples exist. However, the company will most likely fix them for free if problems develop (+ certainly so during the warranty period) (you will have to part w/ the watch, of course, but this is nothing like parting w/ your car...)

Having said that, Damasko already has its own in-house caliber; if the new movement is going to be based on that... maybe this becomes a moot point...



> Is this new in house movement likely to require a great deal more maintenance than a comparable ETA?


Teething problems of new movements tend to be due to either product-line issues or design "oversights". Because of this, they will go back to the repair shop more frequently (but probably once per movement - unless it is really crappy) (this on average - you may get lucky + yours may have no issues. Depends on the nature of the problem). So yes, "more maintenance, on average". The movements themselves are not "inherently" more high maintenance than ETA, though (there certainly are movements more "high maintenance" than ETA. However they are not so because they are "new" - they just have fragile parts, more-or-less by design).



> If so, and assuming servicing will have to be done in Germany


The assumption is "probably" not true; I suspect that the big ADs should be able to do most of the work locally (you may want to contact Greg @ watchmann with this question)



> it might be time to pick up an ETA DA before all the prices balloon


...up to you...

Diatribe below is free lesson about life

--------------------------------------

In this forum, a gentleman, who has his own watch company, narrated the following: he has used movements from Japan, ETA, Sellita, .... basically everywhere. He does his own QC once he gets the movements. A certain % of ETAs come in faulty - this is to be expected. The % is much lower with japanese movements. Some other manufacturers have a higher % than ETA. Yet some other break much later, in surprising ways that QC cannot catch... (I believe those were the STPs)

All these are fairly old movements (granted, fairly cheap, too. But other companies case them + sell them as they get them - without any QC. The customer gets the old movement (+ feels thus reassured). Alas, it is a broken version thereof).

It is around here that I read that Sinn had cased some Soprod movements, and as the watches came back for service, they replaced them w/ Sellita. Any idea why?

Even when it comes to expensive movements - the Breilting B01 had some teething issues, I understand; but they have been resolved and now it is considered an excellent chrono movement.

I read somewhere that Universal Genève's last movement had issues which were never resolved (as the company went bankrupt...).

Somebody recently posted that he sent his Bvlgari in for service (with a new inhouse movement) + it came back with a - slightly - different version of the movement. Why do you think they did that?

Also: sometimes the problem with new movements is not reliability, but performance. I believe it was a german magazine that was reviewing a Jaeger-Le Coultre watch + they found big positional variation. Thinking they had encountered a damaged movement (because how else can this happen to La Grande Maison?), they want back to the AD + got 2 more watches with the same movement (I believe it was the 899). Guess what.. the same problem; and this from a famous company that movements are its bread-and-butter. But such is life - nobody is faultless..

---------------------------------

Summary: Some new movements have problems. Not all (I do not know the % - I do not work in the industry). If the movement has a problem, this will likely become obvious fairly quickly + Damasko will fix it.

Now as to how much a watch will cost/whether it is worth it......


----------



## StufflerMike

Damasko is not the only company implementing Si parts. However, every company has its own patent.


----------



## StufflerMike

Since Konrad is a perfectionist I‘d expect the A26 to be technical up-to-date.


----------



## Matt2006

That's awesome news. Love that Damasko does this, makes them a hugely underrated value. I feel like I need to buy a bunch of them before their prices skyrocket in a few years once they become valued like they should be. 

Any news on the DSub bracelet, Mike?


----------



## StufflerMike

> ....Any news on the DSub bracelet, Mike?


No.


----------



## JayR278

stuffler said:


> Since Konrad is a perfectionist I'd expect the A26 to be technical up-to-date.


Is this new movement going to raise the price of the da line? Or is the movement going to be less advanced than the a35?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

JayR278 said:


> Is this new movement going to raise the price of the da line? Or is the movement going to be less advanced than the a35?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We will have to wait until Damasko is going to release more info.

Not sent from my iPhone not using Tapatalk.


----------



## Vig2000

I'm not trying to be a wiseguy, but I am asking this question in earnest: Is the A26 going to be more or less a clone of the 2824/2836? I'm only asking because the A35 movement is based off of the blueprints of the 7750, albeit heavily modified and with extensive modifications.


----------



## Happy Acres

Vig2000 said:


> I'm not trying to be a wiseguy, but I am asking this question in earnest: Is the A26 going to be more or less a clone of the 2824/2836? I'm only asking because the A35 movement is based off of the blueprints of the 7750, albeit heavily modified and with extensive modifications.


Who are you asking? Surely this is a rhetorical question.


----------



## Cybotron

I was just about to purchase a DA44. Wondering now if I should hold off.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I personally would not hold off. Who knows on timing of the new movement and watches with them being widely available, and who knows what sort of price increase we'll see. Also, while it will be cool to have an in-house movement from them, it could also require going back to Damasko for basic movement servicing, whereas the ETA would not. Just my 2 cents and I am sure others would disagree, but I don't see the positives in waiting.


----------



## RSDA

I wonder if Damasko will ever start selling its in-house movements to other companies, particularly as they move into the "workhorse" category. Not sure if this has been asked/answered elsewhere.


----------



## Acidstain

Cybotron said:


> I was just about to purchase a DA44. Wondering now if I should hold off.


I would not wait if i were in the same position. There's a greater chance of price going up than staying the same due to the new movement. Also as mentioned, in house movement = you'll have to get service from damasko network only. An ETA version can be serviced by any reputable watchmaker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

RSDA said:


> I wonder if Damasko will ever start selling its in-house movements to other companies, particularly as they move into the "workhorse" category. Not sure if this has been asked/answered elsewhere.


Has been answered elsewhere. They already did in small quantities. A Made in Germany diver's watch (Germano & Walter 600m Limited) housed rhe A35 movement, price was about €5800.


----------



## Vig2000

Happy Acres said:


> Who are you asking? Surely this is a rhetorical question.


Guess we'll have to wait and see since no one can answer at the moment. And no, this is not a rhetorical question, but a literal one.


----------



## Patrick B.

Cybotron said:


> I was just about to purchase a DA44. Wondering now if I should hold off.


Go for it. The DA44 is a stunning watch and there is nothing wrong with an ETA movement.


----------



## Patrick B.

Acta non verba. I know why Damasko is my favorite brand. No fuss , no thrills just acts. So the complete DA serie will get in-house movements. That's a smart move and will show the world that they are to be taken serious. I think there will be a price increase but will remain affordable. 

Probably the A35 and H35 will remain the flagships for the top models.

WELL DONE DAMASKO, now very excited for the official release and pictures.


----------



## StufflerMike

It‘s not only a smart move it is a necessary move. A watch manufacturer should 100% rely on his supplier or supply chain. As the situation currently is, Sourcing from ETA is somehow hit or miss, Sellita already produces 1.000.000 movements per anno and with this Sellita reached their limits. Ordering today means you get your movement in 2021, 2022. for may producers Ronda with its more basic automatic movement R150 isn‘t a real alternative. 
Somehow you have to try to get rid of the dependency on ETA movements and an(orher) in-hoise movement is one of the possible solutions, if you know how to. Damasko knows how to and that‘s why they do it. I am also very certain that Damasko will not lose sight regarding pricing.


----------



## tantric

They undoubtedly understand the price positioning of the DA range, and although I would expect a price rise to account for the cost of developing an in house movement, I imagine it will be controlled to keep the range close to the competition. 

It’s a great move and gives them a platform to build on for the future. Makes you wonder where that leaves other competing brands?


----------



## johnny action

Will the A26 also come in a quartz version?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparrowhawk

johnny action said:


> Will the A26 also come in a quartz version?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Highly unlikely.


----------



## StufflerMike

johnny action said:


> Will the A26 also come in a quartz version?


The A stands for „automatic" the 26 for the diameter of the movement. Now answer your question yourself.;-)


----------



## johnny action

Oh, got it, thanks. 
So will there be a Q26 version available soon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

johnny action said:


> Oh, got it, thanks.
> So will there be a Q26 version available soon?


No.
No such plans. Where would the challenge for Konrad Damasko be ? Heretic ? Don't know. Nevertheless, quartz does not seem to line up with the Damasko philosophy and passion.


----------



## johnny action

stuffler said:


> No.
> No such plans. Where would the challenge for Konrad Damasko be ? Heretic ? Don't know. Nevertheless, quartz does not seem to line up with the Damasko philosophy and passion.


Could you ask him? I think a high-quality quartz Damasko would be fantastic. I would buy would immediately! Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

johnny action said:


> Could you ask him? I think a high-quality quartz Damasko would be fantastic. I would buy would immediately! Thanks!


Drop Damasko an email and you are in the know.


----------



## donnyh

Will this new in house movement be available with a sapphire display back?


----------



## recon493

I have a DA46 on custom order (white second hand instead of yellow). I placed the order about a month ago and I am wondering if it will just ship with the A26 movement (eventually) or can I expect an ETA 2836?


----------



## StufflerMike

recon493 said:


> I have a DA46 on custom order (white second hand instead of yellow). I placed the order about a month ago and I am wondering if it will just ship with the A26 movement (eventually) or can I expect an ETA 2836?


ETA 2836-2. The A26 most likely can't be had for the same price.


----------



## recon493

stuffler said:


> ETA 2836-2. The A26 most likely can't be had for the same price.


And that will still put a smile on my face upon arrival. I will wait to see what Damasko produces in the next year or two and purchase another one at that time. Thank you.


----------



## new_dreams

Does anyone know why Sinn has not developed an in-house movement and if they have ever discussed working on one? I’m surprised the German Watch industry hasn’t pooled their resources together to develop movements they all can use, thus bringing down costs of development and production. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robannenagy

new_dreams said:


> Does anyone know why Sinn has not developed an in-house movement and if they have ever discussed working on one? I'm surprised the German Watch industry hasn't pooled their resources together to develop movements they all can use, thus bringing down costs of development and production.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This has baffled me. How is it that a tiny little family run operation like Damasko can do so much in house, where as Sinn doesn't and charges a lot more for a similar (or inferior) product? Surely economies of scale and the kudos of having an in house movement would make this a no brainer for Sinn.


----------



## benny

robannenagy said:


> This has baffled me. How is it that a tiny little family run operation like Damasko can do so much in house, where as Sinn doesn't and charges a lot more for a similar (or inferior) product? Surely economies of scale and the kudos of having an in house movement would make this a no brainer for Sinn.


I don't know that this is the answer, but just a theory, a possibility... There are a few men and women out there who place a higher value on their name / reputation than on massive profits. It's much more personal, it's not a brand name, it's their name. When personal integrity is involved in the business, not the 100% corporate profit motive that drives most, different business decisions are made. They make a profit for sure, but also pay those who work alongside them well. Knowing you've done your best and have provided a good product at a fair price feels good. I don't know them, so am in no position to say, but perhaps this is a part of what drives the Damasko family to do what they do?


----------



## Rice and Gravy

benny said:


> I don't know that this is the answer, but just a theory, a possibility... There are a few men and women out there who place a higher value on their name / reputation than on massive profits. It's much more personal, it's not a brand name, it's their name. When personal integrity is involved in the business, not the 100% corporate profit motive that drives most, different business decisions are made. They make a profit for sure, but also pay those who work alongside them well. Knowing you've done your best and have provided a good product at a fair price feels good. I don't know them, so am in no position to say, but perhaps this is a part of what drives the Damasko family to do what they do?


Although I can't say it is, I like to think this is true.


----------



## Weetabix

Rice and Gravy said:


> I personally would not hold off. Who knows on timing of the new movement and watches with them being widely available, and who knows what sort of price increase we'll see. Also, while it will be cool to have an in-house movement from them, it could also require going back to Damasko for basic movement servicing, whereas the ETA would not. Just my 2 cents and I am sure others would disagree, but I don't see the positives in waiting.


I thought I'd read somewhere that the Damasko patented crown system required a special tool to get it out without damage. Thus, a "regular" watchmaker couldn't service the ETA anyway because he couldn't get it out?

That said, I'm sure Watchmann can do it, so it still wouldn't need to go to Germany.

Don't know about the A26.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Ah yes, you may be right on that. Good point.


----------



## Serpico1985

It's somewhat confusing trying to determine what parts of a given movement are made by Damasko. In the DA 4_ line are they using, up till now, an entirely ETA movement or are they replacing some of the movement parts with their own? In listening to reviews and reading up on line they mention 90% of the movement parts being made in house but don't specify which movements that applies to. 

Thanks


----------



## StufflerMike

Serpico1985 said:


> It's somewhat confusing trying to determine what parts of a given movement are made by Damasko. In the DA 4_ line are they using, up till now, an entirely ETA movement or are they replacing some of the movement parts with their own? In listening to reviews and reading up on line they mention 90% of the movement parts being made in house but don't specify which movements that applies to.
> 
> Thanks


I do not agree. Their catalogue clearly marks and explains what is made in-house and to what degree. See online catalogue: Technologies > Movements. But back to your question:

„90% of in-house made movements parts" applies to all their H35, A35 movements and will apply to the new „A26" as well. The A26 will replace the ETA 2836-2.

Their chronograph movements C51 are heavily modified ETA 7750 movements, see my reports here on the Damasko Uhren Forum.

DAMASKO chronograph movement C51 TOP, self-winding, mechanical movement, seconds stop function, 27 ruby bearings, 28,800 half oscillations/ hour, shock-proof according to DIN 8308, anti-magnetic according to DIN 8309, power reserve: 50 hours, adjusted in 5 positions

Functions (C51-1): Hour, minute; Chronograph: 60-minute counter from the middle, 60-seconds counter

Functions (C51-2): Hour, minute; Chronograph: 60-minute counter, 60-seconds counter, date with quick correction and quick change

Functions (C51-6): Hour, minute, small second; Chronograph: central second, minute and small hour counter, additional 24-hour-indicator, date with quick correction and quick change


----------



## RedViola

Everything I know and read about Damasko's operation suggests that they are operating on a different time horizon than most of their contemporaries and competitors. They do everything like they want their products and their company to be around 50 years from now. As Mike noted above, they've been progressively working towards bringing movements in-house anyway but even with COVID and ETA forcing their hand, running at any reasonable scale could take a while.

The DA series must be one of their volume sellers, especially in comparison to a central-minutes chronograph that sells for two or three times as much. Validating the A-series prototypes, sourcing raw materials, building/buying millions of euros worth of tooling, hiring machinists, QA, creating internal and external documentation, stockpiling and distributing spare parts, and the hundred other things I know nothing about is an huge enterprise. It's so enormous in prospect that no one would consider doing it unless they were nuts...or had an existing track record of scaling up manufacturing operations and ran everything about their existing business like its long-term survival mattered above all else.

Unveiling the A26 movement in the "2nd half of 2020" doesn't mean "A DA36 for you! And a DA47 Black for you! DAs for everyone!!!!!!" They're not Oprah b-) Even in the best-case scenario under ideal circumstances, it could take years for them to establish themselves in a stronger position than they are in now for the model lineup as a whole. At least it sounds like they're already well on their way. And is there anyone you would trust more to do this properly?


----------



## nimzotech

It’l be interesting to find out if Damasko retail prices will go up once they start replenishing their offerings with in-house movements.


I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## StufflerMike

nimzotech said:


> It'l be interesting to find out if Damasko retail prices will go up once they start replenishing their offerings with in-house movements.


Of course they will go up, but they will be still reasonably priced. Damasko isn't Orient.


----------



## michel j

I removed and reinstalled the crown and stem from my DS30 with no issues. that may apply to other models however.


----------



## recon493

I just recently received my custom DA46 w white seconds hand with the 2836-2 movement. I had mixed emotions with my timing, as I sure like the idea of the A26 potential offerings. Now that I have it in hand, im not sure why I ever sold my first one or that of my DK14. I am also glad I do not have to wait for the new movement. The bezel alone is amazing. I love my Sinn 857 but the Damasko watches actually feel better made to me. So, even if they reach the Sinn prices, they will still be a bargain. They'll have this new movement along with (my perception of) tighter tolerances.

With that said, im not going to clog the forum, I still want to experiment w/ a 20mm sinn silicone/clasp combo on this DA46. I wish Damasko offered something similar.


----------



## daffie

StufflerMike said:


> Today I got permission to tell you some exiting news. But one after another.
> 
> We all know that the Swatch Group Battles with COMCO over ETA movement sales and we all know about the uncertainty whether Sellita really will be able to compete with ETA in an open market for mechanical watch movements.
> The current situation is characterized by the fact that eta movements are scarce or not available at all. But anyway, this situation has been evident for a long time and so Damasko started working on his own three hand movement some time ago.
> 
> View attachment 15076415
> 
> 
> Konrad Damasko's far-sightedness could now pay off. While Damasko equipped all their DA models with the tried and tested ETA 2836, they have been working hard to develop their own new three hand movement.
> 
> On the green lawn there was drafting, staggering, discarding and ultimately Damasko is now ready to present their new movement to the public in the second half of 2020. The first movements have materialized and are currently in the test phase.
> 
> The name of the new movement is rather banal: A26. A stands for „automatic" and the 26 stands for the diameter of the movement. The A26 will be available with date or day/date indication.
> 
> Damasko decided to mark all DA models as „currently not available" due to the current unavailability of 2836 movements which is due to the general shortage (some 2836 are still in stock though), short-time work at Swatch Group and other lockdown repercussions. Currently Damasko is not on short-time work and has not yet been.
> 
> That's why the date for the presentation of the new Damasko A26 movement is given as "2nd half of 2020". A concrete release date has not yet been considered; too many uncertainty factors.
> 
> One is for sure though: Sooner or later we will see the next Damasko in-house movement.


Wow, can't believe I missed this thread. ? Thanks for the info Mike. Very cool to hear Damasko is working on in-house movement for the DA series. Looking forward to release date and curious to see what pricing will do.

Unfortunately my new order yesterday for a DA46 fell through because of this reason...I'm kinda sad about that, but still happy regarding the big news.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

daffie said:


> Wow, can't believe I missed this thread. 😊 Thanks for the info Mike. Very cool to hear Damasko is working on in-house movement for the DA series. Looking forward to release date and curious to see what pricing will do.
> 
> Unfortunately my new order yesterday for a DA46 fell through because of this reason...I'm kinda sad about that, but still happy regarding the big news.


No stock of DA46 due to ETA shortage? Are you going to wait on the A26 and get one then?


----------



## daffie

Rice and Gravy said:


> No stock of DA46 due to ETA shortage? Are you going to wait on the A26 and get one then?


Exactly. I always order directly from Dutch official Damasko dealer, and he wasn't aware of shortage. So after I ordered he came back with the news from Damasko. Sad, as I had my hopes on a nice new DA46.  I miss my former one.

I will most definitely buy an in-house version...very excited about the prospect. Have to say though my experiences with Damasko ETA have been great over these years of owning a bunch. They keep perfect time (always well within cosc specs as well!). I would prefer ETA if I'm honest. Easier servicable.


----------



## nimzotech

I’m betting the in-house A26 research, development and implementation will bring Damasko’s prices closer to Sinn’s (if not higher than that).


I Sinn, therefore I am.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## MrDagon007

I hope that the new movement architecture would allow for an eventual GMT variant. It is the one major watch complication that incomprehensibly never found its way into a Damasko.

Btw this thread made me wear my DA373 again (serial 028, also one of the very first Damaskos on bracelet) which has been off the wrist since a few weeks. Lovely.


----------



## Vig2000

MrDagon007 said:


> I hope that the new movement architecture would allow for an eventual GMT variant. It is the one major watch complication that incomprehensibly never found its way into a Damasko.


Damasko does currently produce a GMT watch - the DK200/201. DK200 pictured below:


----------



## GreatScott

It is a travelers GMT, with a jumping hour hand??

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000

GreatScott said:


> It is a travelers GMT, with a jumping hour hand??
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


No, I don't believe that it's a true GMT.


----------



## StufflerMike

GreatScott said:


> It is a travelers GMT, with a jumping hour hand??
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk











Damasko DK200 GMT Review - Timeless Luxury Watches


The Damasko DK200 is the brand’s first in-house GMT watch. Like its predecessors, it brings with it cutting edge material science for the case, but unlike virtually all other watches in its price range, it also comes with an extremely advanced in-house movement. Read … Damasko DK200 GMT Review...




timelessluxwatches.com


----------



## GreatScott

Thanks Mike. 

Now can you help me whisper something else in Konrad's ear.

The GMT proves that the ice hardened steel can be brushed and polished. Can we please have some of the other models brushed and polished as well. The DK10 for example. Not everyone likes the blasted finish and the rub marks rub me the wrong way. Brushed would hide marks better.

If it is a matter of cost, have it an option for customization like we can the second hands.

Thanks.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

The DK105 !

Ice-hardened stainless steel, polished case, satined, bead-blasted.



> Brushed would hide marks better.


I own ten Damasko watches, n o n e got marks.


----------



## MrDagon007

Vig2000 said:


> Damasko does currently produce a GMT watch - the DK200/201. DK200 pictured below:


I stand corrected - completely forgotten about it, probably because I find it not attractive...


----------



## Vig2000

MrDagon007 said:


> I stand corrected - completely forgotten about it, probably because I find it not attractive...


Agreed, not very easy on the eyes, so it's easily forgettable.


----------



## StufflerMike

StufflerMike said:


> Some days ago WUS member daffie asked why
> 
> „just about all Damasko DA models are not available at the moment from Damasko website. Could this have something to do with ETA movement sales issue?"
> 
> My answer was:
> 
> „Lockdown repercussions. Swatch Group on short-time work. All manufacturers are facing problem.
> 
> The world is in a difficult situation in the time of Corona, said CEO Nick Hayek at the annual media conference broadcast on the Internet. But he also said that it was a temporary situation that Will be overcome at a given time.
> 
> Swatch had to react quickly to the worsening crisis, said Hayek. The production of watches and components is also affected. Working hours have been reduced and certain parts of the production have been temporarily closed, explained heaf of controlling, Peter Steiger. One problem is that cross-border commuters from France or Italy are only getting more or more difficult to get to their jobs in Switzerland.
> 
> The Swatch Group has introduced short-time work in its plants, offices and shops. Currently, more than 40% of the approximately 17,000 employees in Switzerland are on short-time work. However, the figures might rise up to 70%, said Steiger. That is just under 12,000 people. All watch brands in the group are affected."
> 
> Today I got permission to tell you some exiting news. But one after another.
> 
> We all know that the Swatch Group Battles with COMCO over ETA movement sales and we all know about the uncertainty whether Sellita really will be able to compete with ETA in an open market for mechanical watch movements.
> The current situation is characterized by the fact that eta movements are scarce or not available at all. But anyway, this situation has been evident for a long time and so Damasko started working on his own three hand movement some time ago.
> 
> View attachment 15076415
> 
> 
> Konrad Damasko's far-sightedness could now pay off. While Damasko equipped all their DA models with the tried and tested ETA 2836, they have been working hard to develop their own new three hand movement.
> 
> On the green lawn there was drafting, staggering, discarding and ultimately Damasko is now ready to present their new movement to the public in the second half of 2020. The first movements have materialized and are currently in the test phase.
> 
> The name of the new movement is rather banal: A26. A stands for „automatic" and the 26 stands for the diameter of the movement. The A26 will be available with date or day/date indication.
> 
> Damasko decided to mark all DA models as „currently not available" due to the current unavailability of 2836 movements which is due to the general shortage (some 2836 are still in stock though), short-time work at Swatch Group and other lockdown repercussions. Currently Damasko is not on short-time work and has not yet been.
> 
> That's why the date for the presentation of the new Damasko A26 movement is given as "2nd half of 2020". A concrete release date has not yet been considered; too many uncertainty factors.
> 
> One is for sure though: Sooner or later we will see the next Damasko in-house movement.


Next month we will most likely see the new A26. Test phase passed.


----------



## singularityseven

StufflerMike said:


> Next month we will most likely see the new A26. Test phase passed.
> View attachment 15410644


Can't wait! Any idea if there will be any changes to the appearance of the watches? or is it a direct replacement?


----------



## StufflerMike

The basic idea was to establish a day/date replacement. However, the movement following is a modular concept. A conference call is planned for next week. So far i have only seen pictures of the new movement.


----------



## donnyh

StufflerMike said:


> The basic idea was to establish a day/date replacement. However, the movement following is a modular concept. A conference call is planned for next week. So far i have only seen pictures of the new movement.


Will the new movement models have a display back option?


----------



## RedViola

Yay 🤗

I've been thinking about why this attempt at an in-house movement doesn't bother me the way it does with some other brands.

There's something delightfully honest about Damasko's approach to watches: They see a problem, they engineer a solution, over and over again. Do that often enough and you start to get really good at making stuff. Taking on a movement feels more like a logical evolution than a marketing exercise.

I'm not frequently enamored with the thickness or visual styling of their more complicated watches but that's my problem. Hopefully this new movement will enable new solutions, if not necessarily a new, uniquely modern aesthetic.

And it's hard to be cynical about that.


----------



## weebergy

Looking forward!


----------



## pjmaxm

Looking forward to this new movement hopefully making its way into the DS30. I hope it has a longer power reserve than the ETA as that was a short coming wearing it in a rotation for me. 

Very impressive Damasko is taking on a movement that will be used in a lot of their watches.


----------



## StufflerMike

Due to the burglary and its effects the introduction of the A26 is postponed, now scheduled for October. 
Damasko staff keeps moving machines and other things from one room to another. Burglary and vandalism had more consequences than originally thought.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

That's too bad, both about the delay and vandalism effects. Moving around for cleaning purposes I assume?


----------



## StufflerMike

Rice and Gravy said:


> That's too bad, both about the delay and vandalism effects. Moving around for cleaning purposes I assume?


Yep. Cleaning purposes (rooms, furniture) but specifically oil bathing parts and tools is time consuming and , of course, repair or replacement of destroyed cabinets.


----------



## harryst

StufflerMike said:


> ...and , of course, repair or replacement of destroyed cabinets.


Tell them to make everything (door handles, desks, cabinets, ice-cube trays, toilet seats) w/ their super-duper hardened steel - so they do not have similar problems in the future...


----------



## CollectorS

harryst said:


> Tell them to make everything (door handles, desks, cabinets, ice-cube trays, toilet seats) w/ their super-duper hardened steel - so they do not have similar problems in the future...


Good idea. And coat everything with Damest...


----------



## Neiko0501

CollectorS said:


> Good idea. And coat everything with Damest...


Oh, hardy har har, that's cute. With respect, I find these comments to be insensitive to the situation Damasko is in. Just not funny IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

harryst said:


> Tell them to make everything (door handles, desks, cabinets, ice-cube trays, toilet seats) w/ their super-duper hardened steel - so they do not have similar problems in the future...


You know their email address ? Go, tell them yourself.


----------



## harryst

StufflerMike said:


> Go, tell them yourself.


Like it or not, these days, if you are not an influencer... you do not count for much...


----------



## harryst

Neiko0501 said:


> Oh, hardy har har, that's cute. With respect, I find these comments to be insensitive to the situation Damasko is in. Just not funny IMHO.


Small hiccup for them, really. They have been on a tear for quite a while (+ more than fully deserved - one of the VERY few companies that do original things and do not rip people off. Definitely in the top 5, and arguably top 1-2). They will be fine.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I'm reminded of a movie quote, "lighten up, Francis" but since it was a comedy I'm guessing some folks in this thread haven't seen it. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## O .

Rice and Gravy said:


> I'm reminded of a movie quote, "lighten up, Francis" but since it was a comedy I'm guessing some folks in this thread haven't seen it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


"Anybody calls me Francis..."


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Any word on when the new movement might appear in available models? 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMann

Rice and Gravy said:


> Any word on when the new movement might appear in available models?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


No word yet.


----------



## StufflerMike

Rice and Gravy said:


> Any word on when the new movement might appear in available models?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


When I last spoke to Konrad it was October. October 2020😉. I asked Konrad to notify me in time because I wanted to travel down to Regensburg for a meet and greet. However, the Bavarian State Government decided to launch a lodging ban for those living in Covid hot-spots. Difficult times.


----------



## river bum

I’ve been wondering the same thing on this new movement....and how the Damasko team is doing after the double whammy. A vandalism/burglary intrusion and Covid shut downs. Best wishes to Damasko as they launch this movement. Hopefully we see something soon.
I’m on the fence with a DA45 purchase and almost think it’s worth it just to support the recovery. Seems like anyone could appreciate a quality family run watchmaking business...Especially in these nutty times.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

StufflerMike said:


> When I last spoke to Konrad it was October. October 2020😉. I asked Konrad to notify me in time because I wanted to travel down to Regensburg for a meet and greet. However, the Bavarian State Government decided to launch a lodging ban for those living in Covid hot-spots. Difficult times.





WatchMann said:


> No word yet.


Thanks gentlemen. I am in the market for a DA38 or 36 and can't decide whether to wait on the new version, buy used or buy the sole remaining old version I found.


----------



## Rolexplorer

Thanks for the update, Mike.
Love my DK11 with the A35.
Thinking about getting a 'really customized' custom Damasko soon.
If Damasko price increases go hand in hand (pun?) with a new movement(s), that is fine with me.
And if Damasko designs it, I believe that it will always be a very robust and accurate movement.
Much of their technology so far is mind-boggling.


----------



## StufflerMike

Rice and Gravy said:


> Any word on when the new movement might appear in available models?


I had a long conversation over the phone with Konrad this morning. 
Theoretically, Damasko could introduce the new movement and new watches here and today , but Covid-19 thwarted all plans.
Konrad planned to present the new movement to a larger group of people at a press conference in the Mono Store in Regensburg Medio October. The problem however now is that too many people would come together in a too small space and that is currently not possible. The Bavarian state government has taken new Covid-19 measures.
Masks are compulsory from 6 a.m. to midnight in the streets of Regensburg since the incidence value has risen slightly again and is now 45.1, further above the warning value of 35. That's why the City Council of Regensburg has made it compulsory to wear a mask for the pedestrian zone, for central squares and particularly lively streets as well as for the three Danube bridges in the old town area.
Furthermore restaurants and pubs have to close at 11 p.m. Private get-togethers are allowed for ten people only.

In this situation Damasko decided to postpone the envisaged public presentation of the new movement for an indefinite period.

Konrad and I have agreed that, provided that the situation does not worsen, I will travel to Barbing at the end of next week (THU/FRI) to see the new movement and new models in the flesh. I should be able to show first pictures here on WatchUSeek at the end of next week, *provided the situation does not get out of hands. *Today, until 2 p.m. 2500 tourists have to leave the „Berchtesgadener Land" due to a 2-week lock down in this rural area. So you never know.

Will keep you updated.


----------



## Roningrad

Outstanding news! Kudos to Damasko leadership for their foresight!


----------



## StufflerMike

Was allowed to post a teaser, sorry for the blur.....









...more to come next week.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Thanks for the update and details, Mike, and the photo. I've all but decided to wait it out and get a new model DA3x with the new movement. I'm willing to be a "test subject" so to speak. I am sure it will be outstanding, but remain a little apprehensive it will come with a premium cost.


----------



## StufflerMike

Rice and Gravy said:


> Thanks for the update and details, Mike, and the photo. I've all but decided to wait it out and get a new model DA3x with the new movement. I'm willing to be a "test subject" so to speak. I am sure it will be outstanding, but remain a little apprehensive it will come with a premium cost.


A DK3x though. I am also really curious to see the new model in the flesh. I am almost sure I'll leave Barbing with a DK3 or - at least - drop an order.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Are you saying they will be called DK3x now due to the in-house movement similar to the DK1x naming? Also, I kind of like the bigger Damasko engraving on the back as shown in your photo.


----------



## StufflerMike

That‘s my assumption based on the picture Konrad e-mailed me, DA3 will become the DK3. Not sure about the boldness of the engraving, picture shows a prototype.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Ok great, that makes sense. Looking forward to hearing about and seeing photos from your visit and hoping it does take place.


----------



## jonobailey

As you can see the rotor (i.e. sapphire case back) I assume to keep the anti-magnetic properties the new movement must use silicone parts....

Very much looking forward to seeing it, could be Damasko no.6 on its way.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Hmmm see the rotor?? 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jonobailey

Rice and Gravy said:


> Hmmm see the rotor??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Yeh, the wording of Damasko (or at least the bit of it you can see) is definitely on a rotor behind sapphire glass, you can see the different level and chamfered edge and the colour of the metal is clearly lighter (e.g. stainless steel, not hardened steel).


----------



## StufflerMike

jonobailey said:


> Yeh, the wording of Damasko (or at least the bit of it you can see) is definitely on a rotor behind sapphire glass, you can see the different level and chamfered edge and the shadow been the case edge.


Correct👍


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Ah now I see it. You may be on to something. Interesting.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

jonobailey said:


> As you can see the rotor (i.e. sapphire case back) I assume to keep the anti-magnetic properties *the new movement must use silicone parts*....
> 
> Very much looking forward to seeing it, could be Damasko no.6 on its way.


I feel like using silicone parts to maintain anti-magnetic properties would really drive up costs, wouldn't it? And make these movements more inline with the other in-house movement (A35) rather than merely a replacement of the ETA2836. I guess we'll see and hear next week.


----------



## pjmaxm

Really exited to hear about new possible models. I did not know that in addition to the new in-house movement there were also new models coming out at the same time (unless I misunderstood something).


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Rice and Gravy said:


> I feel like using silicone parts to maintain anti-magnetic properties would really drive up costs, wouldn't it? And make these movements more inline with the other in-house movement (A35) rather than merely a replacement of the ETA2836. I guess we'll see and hear next week.


Well a movement with silicone parts would be a disaster. Silicon on the other hand, if implemented correctly, can be both antimagnetic and long lasting. Hence the 10 year warranty.

One would expect a price increase for an in house movement.

Silicone may work for an inexpensive rubber like strap.


----------



## benny

Looking forward to seeing the new movement. I know I am in the minority, but a smaller than dk105 (on my wrist) no - date hand winding Damasko field style watch would be cool. I'm sure my chances of seeing that happen are similar to my chances of being struck by lightning


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Sparrowhawk said:


> Well a movement with silicone parts would be a disaster. Silicon on the other hand, if implemented correctly, can be both antimagnetic and long lasting. Hence the 10 year warranty.
> 
> One would expect a price increase for an in house movement.
> 
> Silicone may work for an inexpensive rubber like strap.












Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Right.


----------



## faiz

This is awesome news! Can't wait to see more soon.
Always pleased to see Damasko reveal something new and grow as a company. 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Sparrowhawk said:


> Well a movement with silicone parts would be a disaster. Silicon on the other hand, if implemented correctly, can be both antimagnetic and long lasting. Hence the 10 year warranty.
> 
> One would expect a price increase for an in house movement.
> 
> Silicone may work for an inexpensive rubber like strap.


So more to the point I was making before, my understanding was that this A26 movement was specifically to address the hardship Damasko (and other brands) were having sourcing ETA movements for their various watches, and the A26 was meant as a direct replacement to get away from relying on ETA. Sure, any inhouse movement is going to cause an increase in costs, hopefully small, but designing and using a movement that uses silicon parts in order to maintain (or improve) antimag properties in order to use an open case back seems like it would drive up costs pretty significantly. The current DK models with the A-35-1 inhouse movements are 3x the cost of "regular" DA4x watches. I may be wrong, but I don't see them replacing the ETA2836-2 with a "fancy" A26 movement and driving the cost of their base model DA3x/4x significantly. Here's hoping at least. Also, it was mentioned before that this could position them to market the A26 movement to other companies wanting to get away from relying on ETA, so I would think the new movement would have to be fairly cost effective to consider that approach. Of course all this is speculation and we'll see soon enough.


----------



## pjmaxm

benny said:


> Looking forward to seeing the new movement. I know I am in the minority, but a smaller than dk105 (on my wrist) no - date hand winding Damasko field style watch would be cool. I'm sure my chances of seeing that happen are similar to my chances of being struck by lightning


You are not alone, that configuration sounds awesome to me. I prefer watches under 40mm and love no date handwinders for wearing in a rotation.


----------



## Sparrowhawk

@Rice and Gravy, yep I share the same hope as you that the new in house movement will not drive prices significantly higher. I believe we should expect some increase, as Mike Stuffler said, "you get more, you pay more". But I'm with you, hopefully models with the new movements will be seen as an at least slightly lower tier to the A35 series of movements.


----------



## RedViola

Another step towards self-sufficiency for a company and people I have great admiration for.

I already have too many automatic three-handers but, as ever, it will be hard to say no if the watch and the movement speaks to me.


----------



## JuNi

In this Covid situation this are good news that Damasko is going on with this project. It brings a little „bright spot“ in the life of (us) me, as a watch fanatic.

Assessment of the situation is difficult but I think the development Of the incident values, makes it very difficult for a classic presentation. Hopefully Damasko can figure out a modern/ digital way to show the news Independent of pandemic restrictions. Forced to new ways can always be a chance...
Damasko is agil an creative to do that.

I’m very keen on the news and I am looking forward to further (verified details —> MikeStuffler) out of Barbing.


And yes - I’m also hoping for a model in a smaller case. The DS30 evolved to one of my personal favorites.


----------



## StufflerMike

Appointment for visiting Damasko in Barbing scheduled for October 28. Fingers crossed.


----------



## JuNi

StufflerMike said:


> Appointment for visiting Damasko in Barbing scheduled for October 28. Fingers crossed.


Good luck


----------



## Rice and Gravy

StufflerMike said:


> Appointment for visiting Damasko in Barbing scheduled for October 28. Fingers crossed.


Safe travels. Looking forward to more details and hopefully a few pictures too.


----------



## StufflerMike

Rice and Gravy said:


> Safe travels.


Thank you. Travelling the safe way becomes more and more difficult here in Europe. The last six days we were travelling through Germany, Austria and Italy, from hot spot to hot spot so to say.



> Looking forward to more details and hopefully a few pictures too.


OK, Konrad just sent me a teaser.


----------



## robannenagy

StufflerMike said:


> Thank you. Travelling the safe way becomes more and more difficult here in Europe. The last six days we were travelling through Germany, Austria and Italy, from hot spot to hot spot so to say.
> 
> OK, Konrad just sent me a teaser.
> 
> 
> View attachment 15518462​


I hope the blued screws match in the production version.


----------



## Rice and Gravy

StufflerMike said:


> Thank you. Travelling the safe way becomes more and more difficult here in Europe. The last six days we were travelling through Germany, Austria and Italy, from hot spot to hot spot so to say.
> 
> OK, Konrad just sent me a teaser.
> 
> 
> View attachment 15518462​


That looks pretty nice for ETA replacement. Well done Konrad. Hopefully he can comment on pricing and when we might expect to see this in available watches for purchase. Exciting stuff for Damasko fans.


----------



## StufflerMike

Rice and Gravy said:


> That looks pretty nice for ETA replacement. Well done Konrad. Hopefully he can comment on pricing and when we might expect to see this in available watches for purchase. Exciting stuff for Damasko fans.


I will bombard him with questions.


----------



## Betterthere

Rice and Gravy said:


> That looks pretty nice for ETA replacement. Well done Konrad. Hopefully he can comment on pricing and when we might *expect to see this in available watches for purchase*. Exciting stuff for Damasko fans.


the key question


----------



## ziplepingouin

Hey everyone and thanks Mike for keeping us informed. 
As said earlier, looking forward to more detailed info soon.
After owning a Sinn 856 utc for 10 years (which I sold recently), I was dead set on one of the Damasko Chrono, but this In-house mvt saga (which I know will be a 3 hand watch) made me delay my decision...!


----------



## Neiko0501

StufflerMike said:


> I will bombard him with questions.


No pressure here right! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

I started a new thread on the A26.

Click here to read


----------

